# Applet mit einer Sinuskurven berechnung



## Kajo (9. Jun 2004)

Hallo allen progis.

Habe da mal ne Frage.
Wollte ein applet schreiben in dem ich eine sinuskurve zeichne und danach den Raum zwischen dem Sinusbogen und der X Achse berechnen. Hat jemand von euch vieleicht so ein Program schon mal geschrieben und könnte es mir zuschicken? Habe gerade erst mit Applet angefangen und bin auch nicht so ein Java freak, deswegen wäre eine beispiel datei und ein paar tips wie du es gemacht hast und warum so nicht schlecht.

Meine addy ist: kfleier@freenet.de

Danke schon mal im vorraus für jede hilfe,


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jun 2004)

Schau mal :arrow: hier. Vielleicht ist da was dabei.
Ansonsten, wenn Du Java lernen möchtest, musst Du Dich schon selbst etwas bemühen. :###  Sonst lass es lieber sein und spar Dir die Mühe.
Empfehlenswert ist es auf jeden Fall, sich ein Buch, oder eBook zum Lernen zu besorgen, um sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Dazu kann ich Dir einen :arrow: Link nahe legen. Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen und es dauert eine Weile, bis man sich in Java "wohl" fühlt. Also streng Dich an! Hilfe, wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst, oder sich beim Lernen Fragen aufwerfen, geben wir Dir hier aber gerne.


----------



## kajo (9. Jun 2004)

danke!


----------

